# Model 29 generations



## tk421991 (Jun 9, 2011)

So, I'm waiting impaitiently for my 21st birthday because I'm going to go and buy either a S&W Model 29 or Model 22 Model of 1917.

Now, the M22M1917 has no previous "generations", so I have no questions about that.

But what is the number for a current (Classics) Model 29? 29-10? 29-11?

I only want a NIB revolver because S&W only honors the warranty for the lifetime of the _first_ owner.


----------

